# Underutilised Animal Posting



## The_biscuits_532 (Jan 1, 2021)

I DEMAND MORE LEEM SONAS

LOOK AT THIS BEAUTIFUL MADAGASCAN TREE BABY WITH HIS SNAGGLE TEEFS

(Its a red ruffed lemur (Varecia Rubra), native to a smol peninsula in northeastern Madagascar. There's also Black and White Ruffed Lemurs (Varecia Variegata) down the entire Eastern Coast) 

But anyway yeah post uncommon animals you want to see more sonas of


----------



## Sam Wamm (Jan 2, 2021)

okay there's lots of crabs and crabsona but they seems to be either all ferals or not the focus of the scene and or the villain or unlucky one.

does nobody appreciate crabs as people?


----------



## Davedd (Jan 2, 2021)

Skunk.  https://youtube.com/playlist?list=PL7tOllzEIb0Eaej-wj-KqGSerKXb1t-Dy Skunk.


----------



## Sam Wamm (Jan 2, 2021)

Davedd said:


> Skunk.  https://youtube.com/playlist?list=PL7tOllzEIb0Eaej-wj-KqGSerKXb1t-Dy Skunk.


i thought that was a quite common fursona


----------



## Davedd (Jan 2, 2021)

Sam Akuchin Wamm said:


> i thought that was a quite common fursona


It probably is.  I just saw an opportunity to spread skunk second so I took it 

I really haven't seen that many skunks but I've only been here a few days, so hopefully that'll change.


----------



## Yastreb (Jan 2, 2021)

https://forums.furaffinity.net/threads/what-are-some-uncommon-species-you-want-to-see-more.1662823/
		




			https://forums.furaffinity.net/threads/what-are-some-underrated-fursona-species-you-would-like-to-see-more-of.1671804/


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Jan 2, 2021)

I actually made one of my sona's this species


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Jan 2, 2021)

Vervet monkeys.

More primates in general - both apes and monkeys.


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Jan 2, 2021)

Rimna said:


> Vervet monkeys.
> 
> More primates in general - both apes and monkeys.


I think Gibbons and Siamangs could work quite well with their goblin-esque stature and poofiness 

But yes, especially Lemurs. Give us more Leems. They don't even look vaguely humanlike, which I think is the issue most primates suffer from in this community. 

Except maybe the Babakoto. It literally looks like an Anthro.


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Jan 2, 2021)

The_biscuits_532 said:


> I think Gibbons and Siamangs could work quite well with their goblin-esque stature and poofiness
> 
> But yes, especially Lemurs. Give us more Leems. They don't even look vaguely humanlike, which I think is the issue most primates suffer from in this community.
> 
> Except maybe the Babakoto. It literally looks like an Anthro.



I started a thread here some time ago, asking why so few primates in the fandom. Their closeness to humans was the most common factor.


----------



## Paws the Opinicus (Jan 2, 2021)

Armored slinkynoodles!


----------



## Tacoshark (Jan 2, 2021)

Reptile that are not a gator, cobra, or dragon. What I would really like to see is characters based on lesser seen reptiles that are super pretty like Lace monitors, Andros Island Iguanas, and Blue Beauty Ratsnakes


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Jan 2, 2021)

Tacoshark said:


> Reptile that are not a gator, cobra, or dragon. What I would really like to see is characters based on lesser seen reptiles that are super pretty like Lace monitors, Andros Island Iguanas, and Blue Beauty Ratsnakes
> View attachment 97724
> View attachment 97725View attachment 97726


Ever since learning about them I've felt Basilisk Lizards would work well.


----------



## Simo (Jan 2, 2021)

Davedd said:


> It probably is.  I just saw an opportunity to spread skunk second so I took it
> 
> I really haven't seen that many skunks but I've only been here a few days, so hopefully that'll change.



There's a few of us around here, but all in all, it doesn't seem to be among the most common species. 

@Thrashy and @Pygmepatl are the two other skunks who've been active most recently, around these parts. But it's always good to have more skunks; we especially need to keep an eye on the foxes and wolves!


----------



## Punk_M0nitor (Jan 11, 2021)

Tacoshark said:


> Reptile that are not a gator, cobra, or dragon. What I would really like to see is characters based on lesser seen reptiles that are super pretty like Lace monitors, Andros Island Iguanas, and Blue Beauty Ratsnakes


My sona is a lace monitor! There are so many gorgeous reptiles people overlook. Ever seen a Mexican alligator lizard? What about a red-eyed crocodile skink? Real lizards that look just like tiny dragons







Don't even get me started on white-lipped pythons. They're _iridescent_




So are Brazillian rainbow boas




Monitor lizards have an incredible amount of variation too



(Blue tree monitor)



(Earless monitor)



(Ackie monitor)

Spend the time looking around. There are so many reptiles that nobody even knows about that could easily become an interesting sona!


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Jan 11, 2021)

Punk_M0nitor said:


> My sona is a lace monitor! There are so many gorgeous reptiles people overlook. Ever seen a Mexican alligator lizard? What about a red-eyed crocodile skink? Real lizards that look just like tiny dragons
> View attachment 98659
> View attachment 98660
> 
> ...


Honestly I spent years debating whether to go for a feline or reptilian sona. The former may have won out but I'd like to revisit the latter at some point. 

Also check out Basilisk Lizards. They're pretty cool


----------



## Xitheon (Jan 11, 2021)

Sam Akuchin Wamm said:


> okay there's lots of crabs and crabsona but they seems to be either all ferals or not the focus of the scene and or the villain or unlucky one.
> 
> does nobody appreciate crabs as people?


----------



## Tacoshark (Jan 11, 2021)

Punk_M0nitor said:


> My sona is a lace monitor! There are so many gorgeous reptiles people overlook. Ever seen a Mexican alligator lizard? What about a red-eyed crocodile skink? Real lizards that look just like tiny dragons
> View attachment 98659
> View attachment 98660
> 
> ...


Awesome. My parents are looking after a Green Tree Monitor at home and my alt sona is partially based on this. More reptiles I think deserve more love are 

Fijian Banded Iguanas




Natalia's Mountain Horned Dragon




Carpet Chameleon


----------



## Sam Wamm (Jan 11, 2021)

Paws the Gryphon said:


> Armored slinkynoodles!


yes!


----------



## Pygmepatl (Jan 12, 2021)

The fandom certainly needs more colorful and hypnotic animals, like cephalopods with the ability to change color and shape.








While it's almost impossible to anthropomorphize them in a good way, I still feel that seeing sonas with similar traits would be pretty cool!


----------



## Sam Wamm (Jan 14, 2021)

Pygmepatl said:


> The fandom certainly needs more colorful and hypnotic animals, like cephalopods with the ability to change color and shape.
> 
> View attachment 98761
> View attachment 98762
> ...


i agree


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jan 14, 2021)

There are a lot of animals nowadays that are being underutilized. There are many obscure ones that would look good in real life but everyone is about dogs, cats, angel dragons and so on and so forth. I mean, yeah, it makes sense most identify with those creatures because we'll, most grew up with them, but a little more diversity wouldn't hurt. I quite like birds myself, I wonder what a cockatoo would look like as a fursuit...


----------



## Spitfire110 (Jan 14, 2021)

98% of all ocean life.
Essentially we need more sea life outside of sharks and dolphins.
For example...


----------



## Punk_M0nitor (Jan 15, 2021)

Some more reptiles people should consider:

Sunbeam snakes




Western hognose snakes




King's dwarf monitors




Shieldhead geckos




Day geckos




Dragon snakes




Leaf-tailed geckos


----------



## Hogo (Jan 17, 2021)

Expanding on what was posted above, I definitely think anyone into colorful animals would love the Satanic Leaf Tailed Gecko and Giant Leaf Tailed Gecko.

Satanic:







Giant:






Bonus appeal if you're into hypnosis.

The Union Island Gecko is also an under-known but very colorful gecko:


----------



## Zehlua (Jan 17, 2021)

Animals I Want to See More Of:

Pink fairy armadillos 
Streaked tenreks
Polecats 
Fossa
Thylacine
Maned Wolves
Eyelash pit vipers
Salamanders of all kinds
Quolls
Pangolins 
Aardvarks 
Aardwolves
Platypus
Chevrotain 
Frogs of all kinds 
Turtles and tortoises of all kinds
Enfield
Okapi 
Bats of all kinds


----------



## Zehlua (Jan 17, 2021)

Literally every colourful bird or reptile is SO COOL


----------



## mercuriel-art (Jan 19, 2021)

I second monkey / primate sonas!!! I'm one of like... 3 people on the planet it feels like LOL. I think also their "closeness to humans" is part of what I like about their anthro versions, imo it just translates so well.

Aside from primates... Insects and arachnids / various arthropods! I actually have a tarantula character sitting on my back burner. Tarantulas are absolutely beautiful and honestly, a lot of people would probably love to use their color palettes & patterns on sonas even if the sona itself isn't a tarantula.


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Jan 19, 2021)

mercuriel-art said:


> I second monkey / primate sonas!!! I'm one of like... 3 people on the planet it feels like LOL. I think also their "closeness to humans" is part of what I like about their anthro versions, imo it just translates so well.
> 
> Aside from primates... Insects and arachnids / various arthropods! I actually have a tarantula character sitting on my back burner. Tarantulas are absolutely beautiful and honestly, a lot of people would probably love to use their color palettes & patterns on sonas even if the sona itself isn't a tarantula.


See this is where Lemurs come in. They have all the basic primate traits but they bypass the humanlike bias by having faces that look closer to cats or dogs.


----------



## mercuriel-art (Jan 19, 2021)

The_biscuits_532 said:


> See this is where Lemurs come in. They have all the basic primate traits but they bypass the humanlike bias by having faces that look closer to cats or dogs.


Lemurs are definitely SO damn cute. And having that little rhinarium nose has that kitty look to it, same with the big round eyes LOL ;-; babies
I think lemurs are like... a good gateway primate LOL 100%. I do hope to see more monkeys and apes though in the future. Bruka Jones on twitter and koteri.ink on instagram are the ONLY two primate artists I know of off the top of my head at this point. Granted, they're both amazing, but I do wish there was more!
(by the way your icon is so so cute)


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Jan 19, 2021)

mercuriel-art said:


> Lemurs are definitely SO damn cute. And having that little rhinarium nose has that kitty look to it, same with the big round eyes LOL ;-; babies
> I think lemurs are like... a good gateway primate LOL 100%. I do hope to see more monkeys and apes though in the future. Bruka Jones on twitter and koteri.ink on instagram are the ONLY two primate artists I know of off the top of my head at this point. Granted, they're both amazing, but I do wish there was more!
> (by the way your icon is so so cute)


Awww thanks, Ani-Mates did it, she's just finished a free art thing (although I didn't partake, she approached me saying she liked my fursona and wanted to do art of her) 

I'd love to see more Gibbons. They have great gremlin potential

Also Japanese Snow Monkeys. Kubo and The Two Strings did it well.


----------



## mercuriel-art (Jan 19, 2021)

The_biscuits_532 said:


> Awww thanks, Ani-Mates did it, she's just finished a free art thing (although I didn't partake, she approached me saying she liked my fursona and wanted to do art of her)
> 
> I'd love to see more Gibbons. They have great gremlin potential
> 
> Also Japanese Snow Monkeys. Kubo and The Two Strings did it well.


I love the monkey from Kubo a lot. Just a gorgeous design in general.
As for film primates, I also love Abu and Rafiki as good examples of cute monkeys LOL


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Jan 20, 2021)

mercuriel-art said:


> I second monkey / primate sonas!!! I'm one of like... 3 people on the planet it feels like LOL. I think also their "closeness to humans" is part of what I like about their anthro versions, imo it just translates so well.
> 
> Aside from primates... Insects and arachnids / various arthropods! I actually have a tarantula character sitting on my back burner. Tarantulas are absolutely beautiful and honestly, a lot of people would probably love to use their color palettes & patterns on sonas even if the sona itself isn't a tarantula.



Apart from me, I have never met anyone who has a monkey fursona. A couple of people with primate characters - gorillas and chimps, but another person who has a monkey fursona? This might be a first.


----------



## mercuriel-art (Jan 20, 2021)

Rimna said:


> Apart from me, I have never met anyone who has a monkey fursona. A couple of people with primate characters - gorillas and chimps, but another person who has a monkey fursona? This might be a first.


Dude, hell yeah!!! Monkeys are the best!!! 
Big question: was your character inspired by sun wukong OR dragon ball z? if so... then we have even more in common LOL


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Jan 20, 2021)

mercuriel-art said:


> Dude, hell yeah!!! Monkeys are the best!!!
> Big question: was your character inspired by sun wukong OR dragon ball z? if so... then we have even more in common LOL



Originally, Rimna was supposed to be a bunny. He had the same body type, eye color and fur pattern. But when I got round to joining FAF, I was playing League of Legends all the time and Wukong is my favorite character from the game. I figured, a monkey fits the bill just as much as a bunny would, when it comes to a lean, cocky anthro character.

So, yeah, Wukong is the only reason why I have a monkey fursona.


----------



## mercuriel-art (Jan 20, 2021)

Rimna said:


> Originally, Rimna was supposed to be a bunny. He had the same body type, eye color and fur pattern. But when I got round to joining FAF, I was playing League of Legends all the time and Wukong is my favorite character from the game. I figured, a monkey fits the bill just as much as a bunny would, when it comes to a lean, cocky anthro character.
> 
> So, yeah, Wukong is the only reason why I have a monkey fursona.


Well.. perfect LOL
Jin was a D&D character of mine who was for an Asian-myth-inspired campaign. I based him loosely on Sun Wukong and I multiclassed him to have abilities combining both the myth as well as the abilities the Saiyans have in DBZ (which was like, my favorite show as a kid, albeit not so much anymore LOL). I don't play League much, but I love love love Wukong's design and everything.
I also have a sort of "side" sona who I considered for a bit who was a rabbit too :0
Is your FAF name the same as here?


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Jan 20, 2021)

mercuriel-art said:


> Is your FAF name the same as here?



Yes, it is.


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Jan 20, 2021)

mercuriel-art said:


> Well.. perfect LOL
> Jin was a D&D character of mine who was for an Asian-myth-inspired campaign. I based him loosely on Sun Wukong and I multiclassed him to have abilities combining both the myth as well as the abilities the Saiyans have in DBZ (which was like, my favorite show as a kid, albeit not so much anymore LOL). I don't play League much, but I love love love Wukong's design and everything.
> I also have a sort of "side" sona who I considered for a bit who was a rabbit too :0
> Is your FAF name the same as here?


Interesting that you both thought of rabbits first. 

Rabbits (Alongside the other Lagomorphs and Rodents) are humanity's next closest relatives after Primates.


----------



## mercuriel-art (Jan 20, 2021)

The_biscuits_532 said:


> Interesting that you both thought of rabbits first.
> 
> Rabbits (Alongside the other Lagomorphs and Rodents) are humanity's next closest relatives after Primates.


Euarchontoglires-- that's so wild. I guess lagomorphs and lemurs were really similar in the era just barely after dinosaurs, or maybe even during it?
That's crazy though. You have enlightened me today Biscuit LOL


----------



## Hogo (Jan 20, 2021)

I think Bearcats are great for anthro stuff! I didn't learn about them until recently so they're definitely underknown outside of the fandom, idk about inside it.













mercuriel-art said:


> I second monkey / primate sonas!!! I'm one of like... 3 people on the planet it feels like LOL. I think also their "closeness to humans" is part of what I like about their anthro versions, imo it just translates so well.
> 
> Aside from primates... Insects and arachnids / various arthropods! I actually have a tarantula character sitting on my back burner. Tarantulas are absolutely beautiful and honestly, a lot of people would probably love to use their color palettes & patterns on sonas even if the sona itself isn't a tarantula.


Man primates are amazing and Gorillas are one of my favorite animals, I only have a taste of primate-ness in the sona I'm working on (a hybrid) and I am sticking with what I got but man do I wish I could also lean more that way completely. I might make an extra OC in the future.

I used to feel a bit weird about primates because I was like 'they're too much like us' but as I've matured that's what I have come to like about them the most.

Between watching Koko (RIP) learn sign language and adopt a kitten and those recent Planet of the Apes movies I've gotten attached to primates.

And between Boone from Animal Crossing becoming one of my favorite villagers and Scarlamagne from Kipo being one of my favorite recent TV show characters I've come to really like Mandrills and think they've got a great color scheme and features to play with for a Sona.

I could probably spam this thread with insects, there are so many cool and wild looking bugs out there, maybe I'll make an insect post in this thread in the future.


----------



## mercuriel-art (Jan 20, 2021)

Hogo said:


> I used to feel a bit weird about primates because I was like 'they're too much like us' but as I've matured that's what I have come to like about them the most.


This is me, too. As a kid I was nervous around/about(?) apes, and some monkeys, though squirrel monkeys have never NOT been cute. As I matured too I realized I love primates because of our similarities. I just love the animals in real life, as they are. I like how they're almost not quite human, but not quite animal, either-- I feel like they're almost the "goblins and orcs" /some equivalent of the real world, I guess?

Also, binturong. Good. Yes. So cute. I'd love to see one of those too, so adorable


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Jan 21, 2021)

Some other species I'd like to see more of:

-Jaguars and snow leopards. These are my favorite from the big cats family. 
-Bears - especially polar bears.
-Rats


----------



## Hogo (Jan 21, 2021)

mercuriel-art said:


> This is me, too. As a kid I was nervous around/about(?) apes, and some monkeys, though squirrel monkeys have never NOT been cute. As I matured too I realized I love primates because of our similarities. I just love the animals in real life, as they are. I like how they're almost not quite human, but not quite animal, either-- I feel like they're almost the "goblins and orcs" /some equivalent of the real world, I guess?
> 
> Also, binturong. Good. Yes. So cute. I'd love to see one of those too, so adorable



Semi-intelligent race!

Although I prefer my Orcs intelligent so I can marry one. 

I love fantasy races and considering how much Orc x Furry stuff I've seen I'd say they're a part of the fandom, I think. And I would love to see more people go with them as their Sonas. Be that a custom fantasy race or established one.


----------



## mercuriel-art (Jan 21, 2021)

Hogo said:


> Semi-intelligent race!
> 
> Although I prefer my Orcs intelligent so I can marry one.
> 
> I love fantasy races and considering how much Orc x Furry stuff I've seen I'd say they're a part of the fandom, I think. And I would love to see more people go with them as their Sonas. Be that a custom fantasy race or established one.


I'm not sure I'd consider them part of the furry fandom, but on god the D&D fandom has SO much overlap. And a D&D fan would be lying if they said they didn't have their own D&D 'sona'.
I guess my fursona and my D&D sona just happen to be the same character!! cx


----------



## Hogo (Jan 21, 2021)

mercuriel-art said:


> I'm not sure I'd consider them part of the furry fandom, but on god the D&D fandom has SO much overlap. And a D&D fan would be lying if they said they didn't have their own D&D 'sona'.
> I guess my fursona and my D&D sona just happen to be the same character!! cx



I'm getting my sona commissioned right now and with his daytime form the artist said what I've hybridized resembles a bugbear a little! He's not, and I think the coloring stage will help that, but I'll have no qualms if he's mistaken for one, they've got such a great look to them.

Never had the pleasure of playing D&D but if I ever do I guess I should play a bugbear!


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Jan 21, 2021)

Hogo said:


> I think Bearcats are great for anthro stuff! I didn't learn about them until recently so they're definitely underknown outside of the fandom, idk about inside it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Binturongs are great I love them

They always kinda look not quite with it and it's adorable


----------



## Hogo (Jan 21, 2021)

Fact: this is the best topic on the forum

I'll dump a glorious insect masterpost soon enough but I wanna give the thread room to breathe.


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Jan 21, 2021)

Hogo said:


> Fact: this is the best topic on the forum
> 
> I'll dump a glorious insect masterpost soon enough but I wanna give the thread room to breathe.


I might try and dig up some reddit comments I made to similar effect in the past few months. I'm actually in a seminar atm tho lmao so afterwards.


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Jan 21, 2021)

Aight so in the past I've suggested:

- Ruffed Lemurs (Varecia) - see the first post in this thread
- Indri (Indri Indri) - They're already pretty much irl furries, and they sound cool
- Tibetan Sand Fox (Vulpes Ferrilata) - He look grompy
- Manul (Otocolobus Manul) - Roumd kitty
- Basilisk (Basiliscus) - Funky argonian-looking fellas who can walk on water
-Caracal (Caracal Caracal) - Big Floppa
- Oncilla (Leopardus Tigrinus) - Like Ocelots but smaller. My second character is a melanistic Oncilla. 
- Maned Wolf (Chrysocyon Brachyurus) - Tall boye with long leg
- Bushbaby (Galagids) - They're Gremlins
- Fossa (Cryptoprocta Ferox) - The imposter cat 
- Aardwolf (Proteles Cristata) - What if Yeen but baby? 
- Brown Hyena (Hyaena Brunnea) - What if Yeen but fabulous? 
- Binturong (Arctictis Binturong) - Thicc imposter cat and great movie date 
- Colugos (Cynocephalids) - Like Lemurs but they fly! 
- Tanuki (Nyctereutes Procyonoides) - Funky raccoon dogs
- Snow Monkey (Macaca Fuscata) - Kubo did it well
- Sand Cat (Felis Margarita) - Like the Aardwolf, they are perma-baby
- Serval (Leptailurus Serval) - Long Bendy Boye
- Iberian Lynx (Lynx Pardinus) - Like me but edgy
- Gibbons (Hylobatids) - Great gremlin potential
- Coatis (Nasua/ Nasuella) - Imposter Raccoons


----------



## Foxy Emy (Jan 21, 2021)

Fennics! They cute! Their ears are so thin that when they blush... the shadows of their eats become pink.

Also... more Simurghs please.


----------



## MaetheDragon (Jan 21, 2021)

Punk_M0nitor said:


> What about a red-eyed crocodile skink? Real lizards that look just like tiny dragons
> View attachment 98659


Y’know, I actually do have a crocodile skink character of my own! His name is Blake. I’m so glad you brought these guys up, they’re super under appreciated!


----------



## MaetheDragon (Jan 21, 2021)

Also... I’ve never seen a Lyrebird sona before. They imitate sounds so well, they can sound like Star Wars laser noises! They look beautiful, too.


----------



## Phr0ggy_Phangs (Jan 21, 2021)

I might be a bit biased, but-



They look very polite.


----------



## Netanye Dakabi (Jan 25, 2021)

Punk_M0nitor said:


> Western hognose snakes
> View attachment 99088


this snoot snek is so adorable


----------



## Glossolalia (Jan 25, 2021)

More dinosaurs would be fun to see, especially feathered ones! They have so much potential for complex, colorful designs.


----------



## Netanye Dakabi (Jan 25, 2021)

Glossolalia said:


> More dinosaurs would be fun to see, especially feathered ones! They have so much potential for complex, colorful designs.


i always thought it was weird that dinosaurs are boring colors when birds are their closest relatives and they are really colorful.


----------



## Sam Wamm (Feb 10, 2021)

NetanDakabi said:


> i always thought it was weird that dinosaurs are boring colors when birds are their closest relatives and they are really colorful.


i want to see a dinosaur mating dance that looks like this.


----------



## Sappho_Cortez (Feb 10, 2021)

Ya don't see see many taur


----------



## Punk_M0nitor (Feb 10, 2021)

Sappho said:


> Ya don't see see many taur


Taurs, fauns, and satyrs. Underrated as hell


----------



## Netanye Dakabi (Feb 10, 2021)

Punk_M0nitor said:


> Taurs, fauns, and satyrs. Underrated as hell


i like fauns


----------



## Sam Wamm (Feb 11, 2021)

Zehlua said:


> Animals I Want to See More Of:
> 
> Enfield


i've seen that before.

that's the creature a friend of mine has as an oc.

now i know what it is.

wo thanks.


----------



## Netanye Dakabi (Feb 11, 2021)

Sam Akuchin Wamm said:


> i've seen that before.
> 
> that's the creature a friend of mine has as an oc.
> 
> ...


oh yeah, the guy from Monster Way.


----------



## Sam Wamm (Feb 11, 2021)

NetanDakabi said:


> oh yeah, the guy from Monster Way.


that doesn't exist anymore


----------



## Tacoshark (Feb 14, 2021)

Two more to add

Panther Chameleon




Okapi


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Feb 14, 2021)

Tacoshark said:


> Two more to add
> 
> Panther Chameleon
> View attachment 101830
> ...


Oooo yes I've seen a couple Okapi they're gucci


----------



## MaelstromEyre (Feb 14, 2021)

Manatees.  They're so frumpy, I think they'd be adorable.


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Feb 14, 2021)

MaelstromEyre said:


> Manatees.  They're so frumpy, I think they'd be adorable.


There's at least one manatee in character in Bojack Horseman but I don't think they quite nailed the Manatee aesthetic. She's very loud and talkative. Manatees usually just kinda vibe


----------



## Netanye Dakabi (Feb 16, 2021)

Tacoshark said:


> Okapi
> View attachment 101831


yay i like okapi.

one of my friends has an okapi oc


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Aug 10, 2021)

haggis


----------



## The Boat (Aug 10, 2021)

I think a vulture would actually have some potential to look really cool with the right design


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Aug 10, 2021)

The Boat said:


> I think a vulture would actually have some potential to look really cool with the right design


Ayyy I have one of those

She's a Bearded Vulture 


Art by Coatsyaffwitt


----------



## The Boat (Aug 10, 2021)

The_biscuits_532 said:


> Ayyy I have one of those
> 
> She's a Bearded Vulture View attachment 118068
> Art by Coatsyaffwitt



Nice


----------



## Punk_M0nitor (Sep 19, 2021)

The Boat said:


> I think a vulture would actually have some potential to look really cool with the right design


One of my Transformers OCs is based on a bearded vulture! I don't have any good drawings of his alt mode, but he transforms into a 35-foot bearded vulture and swallows energon shards whole the way they swallow bones for the marrow. His name is Sharptalon


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Sep 23, 2021)

Punk_M0nitor said:


> One of my Transformers OCs is based on a bearded vulture! I don't have any good drawings of his alt mode, but he transforms into a 35-foot bearded vulture and swallows energon shards whole the way they swallow bones for the marrow. His name is Sharptalon


Transformers OC you say


----------



## TyraWadman (Sep 23, 2021)

Run.


----------



## Punk_M0nitor (Sep 24, 2021)

The_biscuits_532 said:


> Transformers OC you say


I take it we have that in common? :3


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Sep 24, 2021)

Punk_M0nitor said:


> I take it we have that in common? :3


I don't make OCs of them (mecha hard) but uhhh







Not pictured
- My UT stuff (it's in storage)
- Kingdom Scorpinok, Kingdom Wheeljack, and Kingdom Vertebreak (Bought after photos)
- A few other figures in storage


----------



## Punk_M0nitor (Sep 26, 2021)

The_biscuits_532 said:


> I don't make OCs of them (mecha hard) but uhhh
> View attachment 119723
> View attachment 119724
> Not pictured
> ...


_God I wish I had that kind of collection_. Most of mine are hand-me-downs and what I like to call 'rescues' (my brothers didn't want them anymore, so I absconded with them before they could do anymore damage XD)


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Sep 26, 2021)

Punk_M0nitor said:


> _God I wish I had that kind of collection_. Most of mine are hand-me-downs and what I like to call 'rescues' (my brothers didn't want them anymore, so I absconded with them before they could do anymore damage XD)


I've been building mine up since 2018

Ebay is great for massive bundles, usually from parents that don't price things like fans do. My entire UT collection was £100. 

Otherwise it's been wayyyy easier since I stopped living with my brothers.


----------

